# RANGER XP 900 EPS Named 2014 American Hunter Vehicle of the Year



## 4Nines (Oct 2, 2013)

Polaris Industries today announced the RANGER XP 900 EPS has been selected as the 2014 American Hunter Vehicle of the Year as part of NRA Publications Golden Bullseye Awards. This is the first time a Polaris vehicle has won the prestigious award.

"Polaris would like to thank American Hunter for recognizing the RANGER XP 900 EPS,'" said Warren Lopata, marketing director of the Off-Road Division for Polaris. "Polaris RANGER Side-by-Sides are highly sought after by the hunting community and receiving this award from such a respected name in the industry is a great honor."

The NRA Publications Golden Bullseye Awards are selected by a seven-member committee consisting of editors, graphic designers and veteran NRA Publications staff, representing more than a century of collective experience in the shooting and hunting industry. Criteria to win the award includes, the unit being tested by a staff member or regular contributor, innovative in design and function, readily perceived as a value to a purchaser, introduced and available to consumers and styled in a manner benefitting the shooting and hunting industry and its enthusiasts.

Polaris defined an all new class of "Hardest Working, Smoothest Riding" with the introduction of the new, full size RANGER XP 900 EPS for model year 2013. The vehicle features a new ProStar™ 900 engine, all-new chassis, more suspension, new restyled cockpit, flip-up seat storage, larger gas tank, integrated Lock & Ride™ PRO-FIT cab accessories, easier serviceability and a quieter ride due to engine repositioning.

The RANGER XP 900 EPS, along with the other NRA Golden Bullseye Award Recipients, can be seen in the May edition of American Rifleman, American Hunter and Shooting Illustrated magazines.

Discuss Polaris Rangers here: Polaris Ranger Club


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Polaris seems to make a pretty good machine--- I have a Polaris 4 wheeler and it goes where I need it to on the line. I'd have to cut a few extra hay fields to afford a ride like the XP 900 though.lol.

awprint:


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm sure it's a great deal,looks sweet,but I would hav to get rid of at least one if not two kids and my wife would hav to pick up sellin a few more homes for me to be able to buy one.....I'll stick with my legs for now I guess........they leave for college some day..lol


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

I would've bought the XP, but I could'nt find a way to justify the extra $3500. So I bought the 800 mid-size Ranger. And so far, I still can't justify the extra $$. Mine is plenty fast, 55mph, and does every thing I've needed it to do. 
And the best part is, it saves a ton of wear and tear on my old Ford!!

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!!


----------

